# Ariens SS522 single stage



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

This gem is what some of the other manufactures could be accused of copying some of it's features the shoot is dead accurate the 5 hp engine may be over kill. She powers through slush powder and compact snows but I'd never go beyond that. I found this machine last summer at a Bizarre for 50 bucks took it home and wondered who disconnected the magneto. LOL it's a new machine Fixed


----------



## a1411832 (Dec 19, 2016)

Good find! Lucky you


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

Another less manly machine LOL But does look good cleaning the walks at FatBurgers LOL


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think toro had their power curve long before ariens put curved paddles on a snowblower, toro started with the cr-20 which looks like an s-200 with curved paddles. seems next up was the ccr 2000


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

*great machine*

Yup I noticed the toro power curve recently is similar in styling.It took out 8 inches or light slush with ease. I had minimal repairs for the price.It starts on first pull and paid for itself yesterday....:t09015::t09015:


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

:blowerhug:Yup I noticed the toro power curve recently is similar in styling.It took out 8 inches or light slush with ease. I had minimal repairs for the price.It starts on first pull and paid for itself yesterday....:t09015::t09015:
View attachment 99305


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Was recently given a SS322 from a customer that had it sitting in there shed for 7 or so yrs, Cleaned the carb best I could just to see if it would run, and it did but the carb was in tough shape so jest recieved the new carb off ebay yesterday and a new belt should show tomorrow so it will live again, Sister is getting it so not so sure how long it will live because well she doesnt take care of anything but it should get a little more life.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Dauntae said:


> Was recently given a SS322 from a customer that had it sitting in there shed for 7 or so yrs, Cleaned the carb best I could just to see if it would run, and it did but the carb was in tough shape so jest recieved the new carb off ebay yesterday and a new belt should show tomorrow so it will live again, Sister is getting it so not so sure how long it will live because well she doesnt take care of anything but it should get a little more life.


 with you looking after he ss322 it will last her a long time. I gave my sister a toro ccr 2000E a couple years ago and I plan to go over it this summer, we haven't had much snow since I gave it to her so it should still be in good shape


----------

